# A Feathery Fairy Tale



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*I may have shared this about a year ago, but it is so cute and funny, I couldn't resist posting it again...It's from the "Cooper's Corner" Blog - a wonderful, daily updated, story of the budgies belonging to Michelle M, who is a member of Talk Budgies, as well.
Enjoy!
A Feathery Fairy Tale *


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

I haven't seen a budgie eat a pea yet. Closest mine ever got, was one put his beak in one.. then proceeded to throw the rest of them out of the dish into the tray to be taken away....


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is pretty cool, and also a great example of how we need to break our bird's into new food's....My birds all love green beans the most with broccli and kale running close seconds...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I haven't seen this before but it is pretty cool. Indi eats snow peas and loves them. Thank you for sharing this with us Ollie.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Mine Hate green beans! But they Love corn, kale, and now also peas - it took them a year before they would touch peas, which I offered Daily alongside their corn - Patience is definitely a virtue with budgies, and persistence often pays off. (They Still hate green beans, though - go figure...Budgies are So different from each other!)*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Mine will also nail some corn on the cob....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Well Indi loves Silver Beat, Corn, Snow Peas, broccli, Carrots ,Apple, He won't eat beans. Oh i forgot he also loves Chick Weed to.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I remember reading this lovely tale some time ago, the photography is masterfully done and Cooper makes an excellent model. 
My whole flock also eats healthy, Goldilocks my latest arrival wouldn't touch a piece of fruit nor veggie, but the moment quarantine was over and she saw Luigi munching on some spinach, it took her less than 5 minutes to give it a go and now she eats everything I put out for her. Her feather condition isn't the greatest, she clearly didn't have a good diet before I got her and I'm thrilled she is already eating the egg food I made. She really needs it as she has also been moulting.


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*Very clever and funny! Thanks for sharing! *


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*A*

We have all seen carot and beet face budgies, I have a hen that mushes right in to produce mushy green pea faces, What a mess, but she enjoys her veggies,

Thanks, Ollie Blesssings, Jo Ann:budge::budge:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's a great fairy tale. I love the expressions on her face, each one is just perfect for the story.


----------

